# Milling with rotary table



## Itess (Feb 22, 2009)

yetibetty, as promised.

This is my setup: Proxxon BFB 2000 + Proxxon BFW 40/E + Proxxon KT 150










This is rotary table from RDG tools.










Then I made a hole and milled it to needed dia:



















This parts were done with this table also:


----------



## piesoup (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice clean set up! You must have loads of patience too. 

Right, that's it, I'm buying a mill and rotary table next month!!


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

*Thanks*

Itess,
thanks for the pics. Very similar to my setup, my rotary table is also from RDG tools.

Keep up the good work


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Very impressive. Amazing what time, patience, determination, skill can accomplish.


----------



## Itess (Feb 22, 2009)

*Handlebar mount*

Alu tube 25 mm ID 5mm wall was milled this way:










Then cut it off:



















One more cut:


----------



## Itess (Feb 22, 2009)

Just want to show what this










turned into


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

wow - nice work :thumbsup: 

any good online links to sources for these mills?


----------



## Itess (Feb 22, 2009)

oldassracer said:


> wow - nice work :thumbsup:
> 
> any good online links to sources for these mills?


Do you mean Proxxon -> Micrmot Tools -> Precision lathe and milling systems ?


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Itess said:


>


:thumbsup: 
How many hours to make that?


----------



## Itess (Feb 22, 2009)

znomit said:


> :thumbsup:
> How many hours to make that?


The whole weekend, two days


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice work.
I just got one for my birthday, but they didn't send the T nuts with it so I have to wait for those to arrive before I can use it:madman:


----------



## tamen00 (Mar 10, 2004)

you have massive amounts of patience... If my housings take more than a couple of hours, I lose interest and move on to the next project - so I have about a dozen half finished ones laying around because I always think of a better way to do it half way through - ADHD sucks 

Nice job - looks awesome!


----------



## Itess (Feb 22, 2009)

tamen00 said:


> you have massive amounts of patience... If my housings take more than a couple of hours, I lose interest and move on to the next project - so I have about a dozen half finished ones laying around because I always think of a better way to do it half way through - ADHD sucks


Oh, I have more than dozen half finished housings because I did something wrong after a couple of days of work... Mistakes suck! 


> Nice job - looks awesome!


Thanks


----------

